# starting a piranha specitaily store



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

I will be starting a piranha and oddball fish specitialy store soon it will be called pirayaland and would like for any body to list the things and fish that people in pa cant find anywere or any ideas people have I personally have to go to 5 or 6 different stores all the time to get what i want and its a real pain in the a and costs alot of money in gas

I will offer delivery how far depends on the order 
shipping will be avalible if nessacery 
I will try to have as many different ps as possible and also to stock up for the parts of the season when you can find a piranha anywere to save your life (ive had many of these months they suck)
and you wont be able to buy a sick fish from me even if you pay 2 times what I ask for 
and most importantly affordable prices 
I will also build custom stands from high quailty lumber built to your specifications to fit your needs
also indoor ponds 
just about anything to get this thing off the ground

all feedback is welcomed and would help me alot

thanks jon


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just remember supply and demand

theres no point in specilizing in piranhas if your area has no demand so i suggest you to do alot of shipping and have aloso a good selection of cichlids and other more common fish

no offence but i dont like the tiltle of the store (most fish keepers wouldnt even know what a piraya is)

where will this store be?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

don't do it........you will regret


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you have a solid business plan written up? Starting a fish business is going to be challenging. Good luck anyway, if you actually are serious about it. Good thoughts btw.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well I have thought about it alot over the last 3-4 years because of the distance i have to go to get any thing worth having in fish also ive seen so many of the most beautiful fish on line and cant find them around here at all lets take for example the L273 pleco tell were i can see one of those face to face the area i live in is one the richest in penslvania its called gladwyne people around here pay big bucks for nice things and love rare things oh and to anwser another question my house is zoned for commerical so i can start this right from home and watch it grow 
you can sell a fully set up saltwater tank and ive seen some of the freshwater tanks on this site and to be honest they are way more beautiful then salt why not sell fullyset up fresh water tanks just another thought also i have my own landscaping bueisness so if need be ill just fall back on that
oh and some guy started a store after a baby or a guitar going wawa so why not pirayaland


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

use periods when you talk. its very jumbly. do not specialize in such a specified comodity. you will suffer from it. operate a business with tactic and think in terms of supply and demand, assets and liabilities. im an assistant controller for a company still growing and we have dramatically expanded product lines to not only attract buyers, but also increase our volume. its a tricky business being in business, but you must play it like a war. even a pet shop. 
make sure you scout for such an undertaking, taking in mind population around you, location, transportation, delivery fees to your stores location, proximity to main routes/highways, advertisment, demand for your product, weather in your area, gas prices in your area (yes this matters) and so on. logistically, your business can be broken by any of these factors. 
if you have any questions PM me anytime. but good luck with your undertaking, it will be a battle


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

do it.. ill make A trip up if you actually do it


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

more power to you if you do decide to do it. that's great that you have a home thats zoned as commercial. run it out of your house, then you'd be able to enjoy the fish while they're there waiting for people to buy them.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

_Trademark_ the name and incorporate it is some advise i'll add to. If you don't _trademark_ it others could use the name and profit off of it. Who knows, it already may be _trademarked_ and you may not be able to use it without paying licensing fees.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know about the business end of it but on the filtration end you should have a centralized filtration system with an awesome biological, mechanical, and chemical capacity. That means running lots of PVC and drilling holes and buying a couple industrial sized pumps. That's the way the big players do it on that end. On the business end I guess you should get yourself a good website and expect more business from mail order because PA has a sparse population compared to NJ. If you set up shop off Rt.80 in the Straudsburg area you might get some crazy New Yorkers that will drive to your store for piranhas. (that's if things got too hot for shipping) Of course I would respect you a lot more if you just fed exed your product to me. I won't tell. Just don't ship them down south. Once I have my own business I can get a permit in NY but until then it's easier to get a permit in AZ.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> _Trademark_ the name and incorporate it is some advise i'll add to. If you don't _trademark_ it others could use the name and profit off of it. Who knows, it already may be _trademarked_ and you may not be able to use it without paying licensing fees.


thanks for the info i certainly do need some one stealing the name i will look in to it


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

I just wanted to say if you are serious and need tanks there is someone on ebay ..........think a fish store that closed that has like 60 drilled tanks for sale. Ill look for it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-FISH-TANK-STO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

chrisallen said:


> I just wanted to say if you are serious and need tanks there is someone on ebay ..........think a fish store that closed that has like 60 drilled tanks for sale. Ill look for it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-FISH-TANK-STO...1QQcmdZViewItem


Wow all that stuff for only $1000 that could get a fish store off the ground for pretty cheap!

Yay 100 posts now


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i build custom cabinets for a living im sure i can build stands hoods keep that in mind im in


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

here in pa we could use a good specialty store. There is a LFS around Philly/Bristol area that rocks, but I would def goto a place in pa how far are/would you be from Philly area?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

redbellyman21 said:


> here in pa we could use a good specialty store. There is a LFS around Philly/Bristol area that rocks, but I would def goto a place in pa how far are/would you be from Philly area?


yes i would im in ardmore just out side of philly


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

seriously, u really dont wanna be doing this, save ur money. U'll thank me later.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> i build custom cabinets for a living im sure i can build stands hoods keep that in mind im in


i will scoty these fish stores have lost ther minds with the prices they are asking for a stand i built this one my self but if this store gets crazy i anit gonna have time to build anything so deff keep you in mind shot me a pm with more info


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pirayaman, I edited my original post and changed copyright to trademark which is what i meant, sorry...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Dawgz is so negative all the time, why wouldnt pirayaland work? I dont see any reason, as long as you dont carry only piranhas because the demand isnt quite there.

I think and oddball and exotic/agressive fosh store would be a great idea, and i think the idea of buying a pre setup/aquascaped tank is a geat idea, if they look good i would buy one.

I think dawgz is just pissed he didnt think about it.








M8

Notice the massive aggression in dawgz sig, trying to knock off the competition eh dawgs? You must be on MA payroll lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> Dawgz is so negative all the time, why wouldnt pirayaland work? I dont see any reason, as long as you dont carry only piranhas because the demand isnt quite there.
> 
> I think and oddball and exotic/agressive fosh store would be a great idea, and i think the idea of buying a pre setup/aquascaped tank is a geat idea, if they look good i would buy one.
> 
> ...


ur post is pathetic.

First off, its really hard to get into this, and i doubt this dude has the bank roll to stay up, its not that profitable from the get go. Look wat happen to Brandon, he had to start to sell sh*t illegaly to make up some $, u think thats worth it?

and no im not pissed that i didnt think of it first, this would be the last kind of business i would ever try to start up.

Massive aggression is in my sig cause Ive known the owner before he started the business, and i see no reason as to why not support him, but im not tryn to knock off competition, im not on any kind of payroll.

U guys love to hear what u WANT to hear, but when someone throws reality at u, u guys get all tight.

as i said in a previous post to another member, u live and u learn.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> Dawgz is so negative all the time, why wouldnt pirayaland work? I dont see any reason, as long as you dont carry only piranhas because the demand isnt quite there.
> 
> I think and oddball and exotic/agressive fosh store would be a great idea, and i think the idea of buying a pre setup/aquascaped tank is a geat idea, if they look good i would buy one.
> 
> ...


ur post is pathetic.

First off, its really hard to get into this, and i doubt this dude has the bank roll to stay up, its not that profitable from the get go. Look wat happen to Brandon, he had to start to sell sh*t illegaly to make up some $, u think thats worth it?

and no im not pissed that i didnt think of it first, this would be the last kind of business i would ever try to start up.

Massive aggression is in my sig cause Ive known the owner before he started the business, and i see no reason as to why not support him, but im not tryn to knock off competition, im not on any kind of payroll.

U guys love to hear what u WANT to hear, but when someone throws reality at u, u guys get all tight.

as i said in a previous post to another member, u live and u learn.
[/quote]

LOL at my post you are right dawgz there is no market for fish out there. I have never heard of a fish store or anything of the sort succeeding *cough _pets unlimited _cough* *cough cough* sorry dude your attitude makes me sick.
and we aint getting "all tight" we are trying to support a fellow p-furian in his new business venture and not put him down on a good idea.
And i dont remember anywhere pirayaman saying i am going to sell piranhas to illegal states.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> Dawgz is so negative all the time, why wouldnt pirayaland work? I dont see any reason, as long as you dont carry only piranhas because the demand isnt quite there.
> 
> I think and oddball and exotic/agressive fosh store would be a great idea, and i think the idea of buying a pre setup/aquascaped tank is a geat idea, if they look good i would buy one.
> 
> ...


thanks man dont know why hes so negitive id buy some fish from massive agression when they get back up an running ive bin searching for quailty piranhas and an running out of sites to search maybe there could be a ma and pl cohab plus ma i need some stock pm me man


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> thanks man dont know why hes so negitive id buy some fish from massive agression when they get back up an running ive bin searching for quailty piranhas and an running out of sites to search maybe there could be a ma and pl cohab plus ma i need some stock pm me man


wow, if you're considering stocking you're store with fish from another store, you're just crazy.

You want to do it the right way and possibly be profitable, You are going to have to import from the source. No way around it. Otherwise you'd have to do some crazy markups on P's, and you'd end up as a P museum because no one would pay those prices.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

XSPhoto said:


> Dawgz is so negative all the time, why wouldnt pirayaland work? I dont see any reason, as long as you dont carry only piranhas because the demand isnt quite there.
> 
> I think and oddball and exotic/agressive fosh store would be a great idea, and i think the idea of buying a pre setup/aquascaped tank is a geat idea, if they look good i would buy one.
> 
> ...


thanks man dont know why hes so negitive id buy some fish from massive agression when they get back up an running ive bin searching for quailty piranhas and an running out of sites to search maybe there could be a ma and pl cohab plus ma i need some stock pm me man
[/quote]

HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dude im with dawgs on this one too becasue theres no point on having a supply without enough demand

honestly look at chain stores: they dont give a s**t about their fish but they chose to sell common fish that any aquariust can get becuse they want money
if their was so much demand for predators and other exotics they would sell more other then just rbp and a common wolffish

seriously if you really want to and have the cash go for it but dont specilze in anything youd do good if you could special order things for people or brought in rarities once in a while but if you have all rare fish and predators not many people have a 100g tank to keep them in or not many people will even spend over 20$ on a fish unless they are a serious hobbiest

you gotta also think of where to get eqip, tanks, other merchendice to sell and where you can get cheap healthy fish (best bet is from direct exporters from sa so you dont sell fish at high prices due t the middle man)


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> thanks man dont know why hes so negitive id buy some fish from massive agression when they get back up an running ive bin searching for quailty piranhas and an running out of sites to search maybe there could be a ma and pl cohab plus ma i need some stock pm me man


wow, if you're considering stocking you're store with fish from another store, you're just crazy.

You want to do it the right way and possibly be profitable, You are going to have to import from the source. No way around it. Otherwise you'd have to do some crazy markups on P's, and you'd end up as a P museum because no one would pay those prices.
[/quote]

post edited im a little testy today


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

There's no way in hell you can compare a landscaping company with a Fish store. Being in business myself, and well knowing that separate markets can be completely different, especially in regards to supply, demand, overhead, loss of profits, etc... I can discern the difference. You may want to do some more research my friend.

I'm not at all saying that it isn't possible, I'm just saying that there are much better ways of going about it than the route you're choosing.

MA is an online retailer, if you can get whoesale then awesome, but direct would be the way to go.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> There's no way in hell you can compare a landscaping company with a Fish store. Being in business myself, and well knowing that separate markets can be completely different, especially in regards to supply, demand, overhead, loss of profits, etc... I can discern the difference. You may want to do some more research my friend.
> 
> I'm not at all saying that it isn't possible, I'm just saying that there are much better ways of going about it than the route you're choosing.
> 
> MA is an online retailer, if you can get whoesale then awesome, but direct would be the way to go.


hes an online retailer for sure wich happens to meen he gets is fish in large numbers for lets say 100 fish for 10 each and sells normaly for 50 if i bought lets say 20 fish from him and i got a price of 25 dollars each fish for buying 20 and i sell for 50 we both make money it doest hurt him at all cause hes probly got a connect that ill never find and he can just go order more i do understand direct is better but im still working on direct and id rather make some money than no money oh and by the way sorry for being such a d head on my last post ive got a lotta people with the you cant do it bull they said it with brothers landscaping and there doggin me now as well my apoliges ill edit my post


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> There's no way in hell you can compare a landscaping company with a Fish store. Being in business myself, and well knowing that separate markets can be completely different, especially in regards to supply, demand, overhead, loss of profits, etc... I can discern the difference. You may want to do some more research my friend.
> 
> I'm not at all saying that it isn't possible, I'm just saying that there are much better ways of going about it than the route you're choosing.
> 
> MA is an online retailer, if you can get whoesale then awesome, but direct would be the way to go.


hes an online retailer for sure wich happens to meen he gets is fish in large numbers for lets say 100 fish for 10 each and sells normaly for 50 if i bought lets say 20 fish from him and i got a price of 25 dollars each fish for buying 20 and i sell for 50 we both make money it doest hurt him at all cause hes probly got a connect that ill never find and he can just go order more i do understand direct is better but im still working on direct and id rather make some money than no money oh and by the way sorry for being such a d head on my last post ive got a lotta people with the you cant do it bull they said it with brothers landscaping and there doggin me now as well my apoliges ill edit my post
[/quote]

so ur sitting there, sincerly typing this and bent on the fact that u want to start a business that relies its stock mainly on a competitor?

anyway...ur posts already prove any point im ever gonna make in this thread, so this will be my last post in this thread, no point in beating a dead horse.

GL.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

if you do do this, don't have all your tanks set up on just one system...have multiple smaller systems. In the end you will save time, money and worry if and when a diseased fish gets in one of your tanks. Just think if you had 60 tanks on one system...you would have to treat all that water. Imo using sponge filters would be a better bet.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> There's no way in hell you can compare a landscaping company with a Fish store. Being in business myself, and well knowing that separate markets can be completely different, especially in regards to supply, demand, overhead, loss of profits, etc... I can discern the difference. You may want to do some more research my friend.
> 
> I'm not at all saying that it isn't possible, I'm just saying that there are much better ways of going about it than the route you're choosing.
> 
> MA is an online retailer, if you can get whoesale then awesome, but direct would be the way to go.


hes an online retailer for sure wich happens to meen he gets is fish in large numbers for lets say 100 fish for 10 each and sells normaly for 50 if i bought lets say 20 fish from him and i got a price of 25 dollars each fish for buying 20 and i sell for 50 we both make money it doest hurt him at all cause hes probly got a connect that ill never find and he can just go order more i do understand direct is better but im still working on direct and id rather make some money than no money oh and by the way sorry for being such a d head on my last post ive got a lotta people with the you cant do it bull they said it with brothers landscaping and there doggin me now as well my apoliges ill edit my post
[/quote]

so ur sitting there, sincerly typing this and bent on the fact that u want to start a business that relies its stock mainly on a competitor?

anyway...ur posts already prove any point im ever gonna make in this thread, so this will be my last post in this thread, no point in beating a dead horse.

GL.
[/quote]

well idont know how many posts you do read on this site but massive aggression does supply 1 or more lps in there general area i mean its in writing so why not mine if there good enough for that perticular lps wth it seems like alot of anger on this site i was stating only what i want to do and you people are getting bent out of shape and picking on me for i cant even think of a good reason go release some testostone in the bathroom or something may be im much nicer cause i get some or maybe cause i worked hard to get were i am

oh and to the bank roll guy i just checked my statments and it seems i have 53,092.00 in my bank account what about you hummmm seems maybe i do have enough huh how bout that another online ganster with nothing to say now wow facts are hard to arugue with


----------



## PRP (Nov 14, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> ...., so this will be my last post in this thread,....
> GL.


We appreciate it!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

LMAO at this thread and the above post. Good luck with the store pirayaman. Will you be becoming a p-fury sponsor?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> LMAO at this thread and the above post. Good luck with the store pirayaman. Will you be becoming a p-fury sponsor?


i may im actully tring to get some thing to get people to come by and look and ive decided on a 500 gallon tank also so i can give breeding cariba a shot but this tank will be my magnet to draw in people it will be filled with 20 or so cariba i hope to be about anywer from 6 to 10 inchs it will deffinatly draw in folks but also i will be putting in a pond of about 1000 gallons in the basement as this will be out of my house that is zoned for commerical this tank will be on the enclosed porch wich will have glass walls so every body can see it from the street hahahaha its all coming together now


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> There's no way in hell you can compare a landscaping company with a Fish store. Being in business myself, and well knowing that separate markets can be completely different, especially in regards to supply, demand, overhead, loss of profits, etc... I can discern the difference. You may want to do some more research my friend.
> 
> I'm not at all saying that it isn't possible, I'm just saying that there are much better ways of going about it than the route you're choosing.
> 
> MA is an online retailer, if you can get whoesale then awesome, but direct would be the way to go.


hes an online retailer for sure wich happens to meen he gets is fish in large numbers for lets say 100 fish for 10 each and sells normaly for 50 if i bought lets say 20 fish from him and i got a price of 25 dollars each fish for buying 20 and i sell for 50 we both make money it doest hurt him at all cause hes probly got a connect that ill never find and he can just go order more i do understand direct is better but im still working on direct and id rather make some money than no money oh and by the way sorry for being such a d head on my last post ive got a lotta people with the you cant do it bull they said it with brothers landscaping and there doggin me now as well my apoliges ill edit my post
[/quote]

so ur sitting there, sincerly typing this and bent on the fact that u want to start a business that relies its stock mainly on a competitor?

anyway...ur posts already prove any point im ever gonna make in this thread, so this will be my last post in this thread, no point in beating a dead horse.

GL.
[/quote]

well idont know how many posts you do read on this site but massive aggression does supply 1 or more lps in there general area i mean its in writing so why not mine if there good enough for that perticular lps wth it seems like alot of anger on this site i was stating only what i want to do and you people are getting bent out of shape and picking on me for i cant even think of a good reason go release some testostone in the bathroom or something may be im much nicer cause i get some or maybe cause i worked hard to get were i am

oh and to the bank roll guy i just checked my statments and it seems i have 53,092.00 in my bank account what about you hummmm seems maybe i do have enough huh how bout that another online ganster with nothing to say now wow facts are hard to arugue with
[/quote]

im not taking the p1ss or anything and i wish you all the luck,
but $53k (or about £25k for my uk brothers) isnt gonna get you much of a fish shop.

so id say bank rolling this thing might take abit more $$ than you have sat around.

my local fish shop spent nearly £200,000 ($400,000) setting up there shop.

and with the plans you have of delivery, tank and stand building ,dry goods, ponds and huge tanks 
(which means expensive commercial filtration and heating systems)

its gonna cost you a hell of alot more than the 53k you have in the bank.

opening stock and setup cost alone could wipe out a large % of the money you have there
(dry goods, filtration systems, lights, tanks, fish, wages .... the list is endless)

not to mention the running costs when its actually setup
.... water bills and electricity will all go threw the roof, 
and you gotta pay staff (and yourself)
.... you cant keep closing every time you have to pick up fish from the airport or deliver them to people

im sure your aware of this
....but it seems from your last post that you think cos you have 53k, you will have enough

im sure you could open some sort of fish shop on 53k but im pretty sure it wont be a good one

...again im not taking the p1ss
i just hope you've got another couple of bank accounts you can get to with 50k in,
cos if your going do what you've said, your gonna need it!!!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

piranha-man uk said:


> There's no way in hell you can compare a landscaping company with a Fish store. Being in business myself, and well knowing that separate markets can be completely different, especially in regards to supply, demand, overhead, loss of profits, etc... I can discern the difference. You may want to do some more research my friend.
> 
> I'm not at all saying that it isn't possible, I'm just saying that there are much better ways of going about it than the route you're choosing.
> 
> MA is an online retailer, if you can get whoesale then awesome, but direct would be the way to go.


hes an online retailer for sure wich happens to meen he gets is fish in large numbers for lets say 100 fish for 10 each and sells normaly for 50 if i bought lets say 20 fish from him and i got a price of 25 dollars each fish for buying 20 and i sell for 50 we both make money it doest hurt him at all cause hes probly got a connect that ill never find and he can just go order more i do understand direct is better but im still working on direct and id rather make some money than no money oh and by the way sorry for being such a d head on my last post ive got a lotta people with the you cant do it bull they said it with brothers landscaping and there doggin me now as well my apoliges ill edit my post
[/quote]

so ur sitting there, sincerly typing this and bent on the fact that u want to start a business that relies its stock mainly on a competitor?

anyway...ur posts already prove any point im ever gonna make in this thread, so this will be my last post in this thread, no point in beating a dead horse.

GL.
[/quote]

well idont know how many posts you do read on this site but massive aggression does supply 1 or more lps in there general area i mean its in writing so why not mine if there good enough for that perticular lps wth it seems like alot of anger on this site i was stating only what i want to do and you people are getting bent out of shape and picking on me for i cant even think of a good reason go release some testostone in the bathroom or something may be im much nicer cause i get some or maybe cause i worked hard to get were i am

oh and to the bank roll guy i just checked my statments and it seems i have 53,092.00 in my bank account what about you hummmm seems maybe i do have enough huh how bout that another online ganster with nothing to say now wow facts are hard to arugue with
[/quote]

im not taking the p1ss or anything and i wish you all the luck,
but $53k (or about £25k for my uk brothers) isnt gonna get you much of a fish shop.

so id say bank rolling this thing might take abit more $$ than you have sat around.

my local fish shop spent nearly £200,000 ($400,000) setting up there shop.

and with the plans you have of delivery, tank and stand building ,dry goods, ponds and huge tanks 
(which means expensive commercial filtration and heating systems)

its gonna cost you a hell of alot more than the 53k you have in the bank.

opening stock and setup cost alone could wipe out a large % of the money you have there
(dry goods, filtration systems, lights, tanks, fish, wages .... the list is endless)

not to mention the running costs when its actually setup
.... water bills and electricity will all go threw the roof, 
and you gotta pay staff (and yourself)
.... you cant keep closing every time you have to pick up fish from the airport or deliver them to people

im sure your aware of this
....but it seems from your last post that you think cos you have 53k, you will have enough

im sure you could open some sort of fish shop on 53k but im pretty sure it wont be a good one

...again im not taking the p1ss
i just hope you've got another couple of bank accounts you can get to with 50k in,
cos if your going do what you've said, your gonna need it!!!
[/quote]

thanks you are the first one not to try an discourage me but to make me think a little more about this i like and you didnt even do it with a negitive overtone great seriously i appreciate your realizim you are right i dont have enough yet but it is one hell of a start im not opening a petco im opening up a fish store out of my house my women is gonna be my staff and i do still have to run my landscaping biz so i will be quite tied up but i think its poss even if it pays for me to keep my hobby ill be happy it gonna grow slow but ill always have lanscaping so but sincerly thanks


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

anytime mate

dreams are great, but reality checks and not wasting a sh1t load of money are much better


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

piranha-man uk said:


> anytime mate
> 
> dreams are great, but reality checks and not wasting a sh1t load of money are much better


you got that right and having a hobby that payes for it self are the best


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

What's with all these people with doctorates of finance? It's not what you do but how you do it. 50K very well could be more than enough for a store done right and spent well. A predatory fish store could be the absolute worst thing or best thing to start up, it depends on how it's done, there is no definitive answer so all you nay sayers , quit getting off by crushing a guy's dream. I'll support it when I see it. We all know the kid in high school that started mowing lawns and now runs his own landscaping firm, my friends company now is worth hundreds of thousands of dollars all because he and his brother started mowing the neighbor's lawn. Jon, do it smart, do it right and you WILL be rewarded. Rock on.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

RBPFan said:


> What's with all these people with doctorates of finance? It's not what you do but how you do it. 50K very well could be more than enough for a store done right and spent well. A predatory fish store could be the absolute worst thing or best thing to start up, it depends on how it's done, there is no definitive answer so all you nay sayers , quit getting off by crushing a guy's dream. I'll support it when I see it. We all know the kid in high school that started mowing lawns and now runs his own landscaping firm, my friends company now is worth hundreds of thousands of dollars all because he and his brother started mowing the neighbor's lawn. Jon, do it smart, do it right and you WILL be rewarded. Rock on.


thanks oh and concequtly i did start my landcaping biz that way but any wey refreshing comment thanlks again rbf


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> There's no way in hell you can compare a landscaping company with a Fish store. Being in business myself, and well knowing that separate markets can be completely different, especially in regards to supply, demand, overhead, loss of profits, etc... I can discern the difference. You may want to do some more research my friend.
> 
> I'm not at all saying that it isn't possible, I'm just saying that there are much better ways of going about it than the route you're choosing.
> 
> MA is an online retailer, if you can get whoesale then awesome, but direct would be the way to go.


hes an online retailer for sure wich happens to meen he gets is fish in large numbers for lets say 100 fish for 10 each and sells normaly for 50 if i bought lets say 20 fish from him and i got a price of 25 dollars each fish for buying 20 and i sell for 50 we both make money it doest hurt him at all cause hes probly got a connect that ill never find and he can just go order more i do understand direct is better but im still working on direct and id rather make some money than no money oh and by the way sorry for being such a d head on my last post ive got a lotta people with the you cant do it bull they said it with brothers landscaping and there doggin me now as well my apoliges ill edit my post
[/quote]

so ur sitting there, sincerly typing this and bent on the fact that u want to start a business that relies its stock mainly on a competitor?

anyway...ur posts already prove any point im ever gonna make in this thread, so this will be my last post in this thread, no point in beating a dead horse.

GL.
[/quote]

well idont know how many posts you do read on this site but massive aggression does supply 1 or more lps in there general area i mean its in writing so why not mine if there good enough for that perticular lps wth it seems like alot of anger on this site i was stating only what i want to do and you people are getting bent out of shape and picking on me for i cant even think of a good reason go release some testostone in the bathroom or something may be im much nicer cause i get some or maybe cause i worked hard to get were i am

oh and to the bank roll guy i just checked my statments and it seems i have 53,092.00 in my bank account what about you hummmm seems maybe i do have enough huh how bout that another online ganster with nothing to say now wow facts are hard to arugue with
[/quote]

Did you win the lotto or something because your English is terrible. I highly doubt you are educated or maybe you are just young. I would suggest investing your 50k into education.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok you obviously cant read or i cant spell but i didnot finish highschool and if that had something to do with me typing on a computer oh well i do not spend time looking at my post or how i spell its a waste of my time and i think most people can read my spelling is not that bad 
also i have a degree in accounting i count money everyday i have a bueisness major ive sucessfuly run my own biz for 9 years im a auto machanic ive never taking any of my trucks to a gas station for anything other than gas and inspection im a carpenter wellin march ill be a father to my son a husband a fish store owner i have my own house a hobbist my real life knoweledge you couldnt buy for all the money in the world so have your paper i got what you want all you prob have is a emptey meaniless life were you pick on people for there puncuation and spelling ahhahahaahahhahhahahahhaaahhahahhahha go get some more paper to put on your wall by the time you figure out what lifes about youll have wasted it hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhhhahahh


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> ok you obviously cant read or i cant spell but i didnot finish highschool and if that had something to do with me typing on a computer oh well i do not spend time looking at my post or how i spell its a waste of my time and i think most people can read my spelling is not that bad
> also i have a degree in accounting i count money everyday i have a bueisness major ive sucessfuly run my own biz for 9 years im a auto machanic ive never taking any of my trucks to a gas station for anything other than gas and inspection im a carpenter wellin march ill be a father to my son a husband a fish store owner i have my own house a hobbist my real life knoweledge you couldnt buy for all the money in the world so have your paper i got what you want all you prob have is a emptey meaniless life were you pick on people for there puncuation and spelling ahhahahaahahhahhahahahhaaahhahahhahha go get some more paper to put on your wall by the time you figure out what lifes about youll have wasted it hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhhhahahh loser


Chill out man. It is always nice to be educated and I am happy for you that you have knowledge of mechanics and carpentry. Sorry for being a little harsh earlier.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok im sorry too i think i get easily offended for some reason maybe my momma didnt love me enough ahahahahah


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

this seems to be gettin out of hand a little


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Far be it for me to discourage a dream, but having been a business owner for a decade now, I just want to point out that it takes everything you've got to make a business work and then some.
Especially this kind of business.

Unless you have several years experience working in the field of exotic fish import/export, plenty of capital, business experience, clientele lined up and are willing to sacrifice nearly ALL your "Spare time" for the next long while, don't even consider it.

If you DO have all of the above, and you give it everything you have, then you might...... you JUST MIGHT make it, but even then, the odds are against you.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

im getting my 500 gallon today yeah yeah yeah whos gonna stop me hahahaah it has an over flow and im only paying 850.00 thats right 850.00 i get the deals fellas i know every fish related person in a 50 mile radius


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> im getting my 500 gallon today yeah yeah yeah whos gonna stop me hahahaah it has an over flow and im only paying 850.00 thats right 850.00 i get the deals fellas i know every fish related person in a 50 mile radius


Oh, okay then.
I don't know what I was thinking.

Sounds like you have the business world by the balls!


----------

